# Lamar Odom out for 12 weeks!



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Click here to see


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damnit! Damnit! Damnit! Damnit!

Wups...uhh sorry.

Why doesn't Alvin Gentry just keep bubble wrap on him until the end of October?!!

Damnit as one word is acceptable truebluefan


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The Lovely Lisa Guerroro told me before you.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lee Ann Tweeden is more lovely than the lovely Lisa Guarrero:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Maggs has to step up now.....and he will!!!*

This guy has to have the WORSE LUCK EVER!!!!
The reason why they felt flexiable to trade Miles was the fact that they really, really depended & counted on Odom's health for the upcoming season, Yeah I know it's not his fault, but who's to blame, his Trainer or Rehab partner??

NOW THIS....This guy's NBA career is hanging in the ropes...
first he couldn't stop kissing his pipe...
then he jams his wrist...
now he jerks his ankle...
what's NEXT??? :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------

